# ISPConfig Domains Kunden zuweisen



## iceget (8. Sep. 2008)

Liebe Community,

und zwar habe ich vor etwa 3 Wochen eine Domain angelegt, habe aber noch keinen Kunden angegeben, da ich nicht wusste wem diese genau gehören wird.

Jetzt habe ich den Kunden im ISPConfig hinzugefügt, und meine Frage ist eigentlich nur: Wie kann ich dieser Domain dem Kunden XX zuweisen, damit wenn er sich anmeldet nicht nichts unter Webs angezeigt bekommt, sondern seine Domain?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx

PS löschen kann ich die Domain leider nicht mehr da schon Daten auf dem Webspace sind (PHP + MySQL).


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Tools > Move website


----------



## iceget (9. Sep. 2008)

*Re*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich da noch.

Wie und wo kann ich die Standard Index Seite bearbeiten ändern?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Schau mal in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/ nach.


----------



## iceget (9. Sep. 2008)

Hallo!

Danke für Deine Hilfe, hat perfekt funktioniert!

lg mAx


----------

